

Next Generation 911 - deffibaugh
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/11/texting-911-coming-to-a-mobile-phone-near-you.ars

======
deffibaugh
I was actually discussing how outdated and old the 911 system is in America.
It has been around in the same fashion for decades. I think there could be a
lot of room for innovation to solve the problem by entrepreneurs, however I am
not sure how much of the 911 system is tied up in government.

